# Poorly frog, Help please!



## jakeclayton (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,

I have kept 2 Dendrobates Tinctorius Citronella for the past 10 months and this is my only experience keeping them.

I woke up today and checked on them, as I normally do first thing. One was fine, the other was laying down in the corner of the tank. This seemed perculiar so I put some food in (flightless fruit flies) and he moved about an inch but made no attempt to eat anything. A few hours later and it hasn't moved from its position.

I've attached a photo, but I don't think there are any visible signs of illness.

They have both been fine up until today.

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to have to welcome you to the board under sad circumstances, Jake. He doesn't look good at all. There are lots of things that could be wrong. Has it always been that skinny? Can you take a picture of the other one? Can you tell us about the tank, how you feed, and what you use to supplement (vitamins)? That might help us help you.

Mark


----------



## jakeclayton (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Mark, thanks for getting back.

I've attached a photo of the tank, a photo of the other 'healthy' frog and one more of the poorly one.

This one has always been slightly smaller and a little skinnier. It has also been much more timid than the other.

The tank is an 'exo terra habisphere'

I have not noticed any issues with feeding or the frog until today.

They are fed on flightless fruit flies (Drosophila melanogaster) with a day or two break between feedings, and there are also some tropical spring tails living in the substrate.

I've not used supplements before, as I was not aware of their imporantance. But since looking through some of the threads on this website, it seems evident that they may be. I really hope that this is not the issue, although the other one seems fine.

The earliest appointment I've got for the Vet to see him is Monday morning so if you've got any ideas for what to do in the meantime that'd be great.

Thank you very much in advance for your help.

Jake


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok, Jake. The other "healthy" frog doesn't look all that great to me, either. I think that the lack of supplementation probably has contributed to the condition of the frogs. Really, though, there are lots of things that could have contributed. Do you have pictures of them from when you got them? Are there any flies left in the tank when you feed the next time? It could be that you weren't feeding enough flies. I am not sure what you can do in between now and when you get in to see the vet. When frogs stop eating, it's not a good sign. Maybe someone else can offer some advice. 

Mark


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

are the white objects in the soil fertilizer?


----------



## jakeclayton (Feb 3, 2017)

I've got some supplement now for the future.

There are flies left in the tank now, and there are normally a few left over at the end.

The white bits are just little bits of cut up cork.

I've attached a couple of photos of when I got them.

I've prepared a small tank ready for transport to the vets. Is it a good idea to segregate him now? In case it's something that could affect the other one?

Thanks


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It's probably too late if it's something that could be transmitted between the two. Since you have to move the sick one to the vet anyway, though, you might as well get him into the transport enclosure now. 

It looks to me like they were in fairly normal condition when you got them and they have gotten worse over time. The lack of supplementation certainly didn't help, but I am not sure if other factors are at work. Maybe someone else will chime in.

I would get Repashy Calcium Plus and start dusting with it every feeding. Refrigerate it and throw out anything you haven't use after 6 months and buy new. Repashy Vitamin A would also not be a bad idea once or twice a month. I only supplement with Repashy.

Mark


----------



## jakeclayton (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you very much for your advice. Its greatly appreciated. I'll get some of the Repashy supplements. Its sometime had to find good advice and I am still learning, a lot of things contradict each other when looking online at tips.

I'm sorry that the frogs seemed to have suffered because of it. If you could have a look at the tank set up and tell me if I'm missing anything that'd be great.

My tank set up is as follows:

Hydroleca bottom layer covered with a nylon grating and semi-permeable cloth. This is to offer some drainage.

Then a substrate mixture of compost, orchid bark, Granulated tree fern root, granulated natural cork

Topped with some magnolia leaves and four plants, two bromeliads, a fern, and a small creeper plant.

Thank you,

Jake


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I see a lot of open substrate (no leaf litter), so could it possibly have an impaction from ingesting the substrate? Have you seen the thin one defecate lately?


----------



## jakeclayton (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

Regrettably, the thin one passed away. He seemed to just wither in the space of a day or so.

The other one seems ok at the moment, I'll be keeping a close eye on him though.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

Jake


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss! I supplement with every feeding with either RepCal Calcium with D3, RepCal Herptivite, Repashy Calcium Plus, or Vitamin A. The flies dust themselves off after several minutes so I find supplementing every feeding to be vital. I only do vitamin a twice a month and rotate the others. I hope your other frog stays well. Good luck!!!!


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't use, or even recommend, rep-cal as a frog supplement. The vitamin A formation in it is basically worthless to adult frogs; there is no need (as best as we currently know) to use anything other than Repashy Cal+ and Repashy Vit A as your two main supplements. You're doing more damage by rotating in the rep-cal.


----------

